# Catahoula leopard dog in UK?



## Hedgeweaze (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi. We are trying to locate a catahoula in the UK. Googling brings us temptingly close, but leads to nothing when the trail is followed. Very frustrating! Does anyone know of Catahoulas in the UK? Any help or suggestions much appreciated. AL.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

there are a few owners of catahoula's in the the uk though i don't know of anyone actively breeding them other than someone who was crossing them and i have no idea whether or not they are still breeding because i am going back to around 2003. so your only other option is importing.
any reason why the interest in these dogs?


----------



## Hedgeweaze (Nov 4, 2012)

My brother lives in the states and he has just got his second Catahoula. His older dog is a real sweetheart - large and lumbering with a fab personality. He has just got a puppy Cat who is adorable. I like the history of the dog, the personality of the breed and the mixture of colours. However, trying to source one in Europe would be preferable to getting a dog from the US, which we will do if we have to.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

from what i understand these were the very first people that imported the dogs into europe so may be worth getting in touch with them
Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dog


----------



## Hedgeweaze (Nov 4, 2012)

Many thanks for the information. I shall get in touch with them. AL


----------



## karenatkins (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi - just to say that I too was interested in the breed, and - after much painstaking work with DEFRA etc - have now had one lovely purebred Catahoula here in the UK for a year, and like the breed so much I imported a second female from a v good breeder in Netherlands (recently emigrated from there to Australia I'm afraid!) last autumn.

Happy to discuss if anyone is interested. They are great dogs, but like any high energy/high intelligence breed, they do need a lot of exercise and mental stimulation if you want a happy pet and intact house. A working breed that is unrecognised by either the American or UK Kennel Club as yet, they can be v variable in comformation and temperament, and anyone considering one needs to be very aware of the breeding line they choose, as this breed carries the merle gene (with attendant risk of esp ear/eye defects if bred predominantly for coat/eye colour without sufficient care), as well as needing to be hip-scored. Some lines make perfect pets, whilst others less so, and they all need an owner who they can consider their pack-leader otherwise you're in for a world of hassle!

So, usual message - anyone thinking of getting one needs to do their research first, and please don't just get tempted by all those lovely coat colours and blue eyes ...


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Karen 
You can't possibly tell us about your unusual and beautiful dogs  and not post any pictures 
Not a breed I could ever cope with far to energetic and inteligent for me, I'd never keep up


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Would love to see some pictures  I betcha get a lot of 'Catawhata?'


----------



## zem (May 25, 2013)

i have a catahoula i used to live in canada and i got shea from a rescue centre she is a great dog as alot of energy so needs to be walk alot or i am throwing her ball  when i was coming back to the uk i was not going to leave her behind so me and my wife brought her back with us she has settle in the uk really easy i would love to know if anyone has one to in the uk cant seam to find anything on the internet


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

zem said:


> i have a catahoula i used to live in canada and i got shea from a rescue centre she is a great dog as alot of energy so needs to be walk alot or i am throwing her ball  when i was coming back to the uk i was not going to leave her behind so me and my wife brought her back with us she has settle in the uk really easy i would love to know if anyone has one to in the uk cant seam to find anything on the internet


Ooooo can we have pics please , I've only just found this thread and never heard of this breed before, would love to know about her


----------



## Sball1995 (Dec 27, 2013)

Did you have any success getting a Catahoula? My Catahoula is traveling over from the USA in a few days time. I have had her for about a year now and intend to breed her in the UK. Shes undoubtably the most stunning and intelligent dog i have ever seen. If i take her out i always have people stopping me to ask about her and take pictures!


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

One day I would love to own one. x


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Sball1995 said:


> Did you have any success getting a Catahoula? My Catahoula is traveling over from the USA in a few days time. I have had her for about a year now and intend to breed her in the UK. Shes undoubtably the most stunning and intelligent dog i have ever seen. If i take her out i always have people stopping me to ask about her and take pictures!


Such a beautiful rare dog (for the UK)


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

They're a breed I adore (in theory - I've never had the pleasure of meeting one). Definitely one for my "if I win the lottery / could have any dog I wanted" list!

She's beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

Sball1995 said:


> Did you have any success getting a Catahoula? My Catahoula is traveling over from the USA in a few days time. I have had her for about a year now and intend to breed her in the UK. Shes undoubtably the most stunning and intelligent dog i have ever seen. If i take her out i always have people stopping me to ask about her and take pictures!


A previous member mentioned the merles carry lots of health problems. 
Enjoy her as a pet.


----------



## adens leopard dog (Jul 7, 2012)

new dog FB group
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Catahoula-Leopard-Dog-UK/586116348124158


----------



## rosievitta (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi 
I'm from Dorset , I currently have a impeccable well exercised /ex worked around horses Border Collie and I am seriously thinking of getting a Cat dog, was wondering if you were thinking of having any litters this year , I am currently from the States and are familiar with the breed..

Kind Regards 
Rosie Baldwin


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2019)

New forest catahoulas uk said:


> Hello,
> Try NewForestCatahoulasUk they have littlest planned


This thread is from 2014 - I doubt they're still looking.


----------

